# Proper quarantining tips?



## BlueApples (Feb 15, 2017)

So I've recently purchased two young female fancy mice from a local pet store near me and I have plans to introduce them to my older, single fancy mouse. As of right now the two newbies have their own cage set up until they pass a quarantine, but i could use some tips as to what I should watch out for.

The last time I quarantined a mouse she ended up dying from mites (of which she showed no signs of until she was with my other mouse). I have a good idea of what to look for in an unhealthy mouse: lethargy, limping, lack of appetite, etc, but when it comes to the more serious diseases I want to make sure I can catch then in time.
As of right now they are quarantined in the same room as my single mouse and two Syrians, because I don't feel comfortable putting them elsewhere in the house (we also own three cats and a dog, plus my idiotic mother and brother who'll probably trying and hold them even if I specifically tell them not to). And I plan to quarantine them for at least 3 weeks, if I notice even one thing wrong I'll increase the time.

So any tips and red flags I should look out for would be appreciated.


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations on the new mice!

The symptoms you mentioned are great to look for, but more subtle signs can be more difficult to detect without a closer inspection. Sores that won't heal, excessive itching, head shaking or a head tilt, runny eyes or nose, patchy fur or sore skin, unsteadiness, a swollen appearance, and anything else that seems abnormal should be watched for. Especially watch for changes in droppings. If they can be handled you can try parting the fur to look for signs of mites. Usually mites won't kill a mouse unless the infection is heavy, but they can weaken them towards other diseases.

I agree, 3 weeks sounds good, but if you notice any signs I would stretch it out longer. Make sure to clean their cage regularly so that if they have any parasites or diseases they won't reinfect themselves.

Hope this helps. : )
Best of luck!


----------

